# NFPA 13R Pendant Sprinkler Location



## duckbill (Sep 5, 2014)

The 2007 edition of NFPA 13R provides specific guidance for pendent sprinklers in residential occupancies such as an apartment.  Section 6.8.1.5.3.2 states, "(A) Pendent sprinklers shall be located at least 3 ft from obstructions such as ceiling fans and light fixtures unless the requirements of 6.8.1.5.3.4 are met."

It appears the Standard is okay with any size light fixture provided the sprinkler is located at least 3' away center-to-center.  If you use the option of meeting the requirements of Section 6.8.1.5.3.4, how do you account for someone changing the size of the light fixture in the future?  What if there are blank covers over the ceiling electrical boxes for future light installations by the tenant?


----------



## cda (Sep 5, 2014)

Well hopefully there are annual inspections.

Hopefully the sprinkler inspection will pick up the problem

Hopefully they will not fall on nfpa 25 and not do anything about it

Just like the rest of the thick vide books, you can not require for future design / what if


----------



## tmurray (Sep 5, 2014)

You can only evaluate current construction. You can advise the building owners of the restrictions, but you are under no obligation. It is their responsibility to be aware of the requirements.

If there are no fixtures in place you can inquire as to what kind they are proposing to use and make a judgment based on that. Make sure you write this conversation down.


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 5, 2014)

The Annex is fairly clear with the allowance as based on empirical data.  Please remember that RFS are not for the protection of property but to reduce flashover and increase tenability.


----------



## steveray (Sep 5, 2014)

When they pull the permit to change the light fixture you will be able to call the violation...........HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Like they are going to apply for a permit.....


----------



## JBI (Sep 5, 2014)

During my time in direct enforcement, I always found Sy Simms ad line very useful... An educated consumer is our best customer.

As a Codes Instructor, I often remind my students of that. Part of the Code Officials job (a BIG part) is educating the public.


----------

